# http://click.vnn.bz/....



## techmage (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

I had the same issue of my IE automatically going to the http://click.vnn.bz/... website when I typed in a url in the address bar of IE.
The cause of this problem was the installing of the Chicken Invaders 3.x. And it keeps occuring if you uninstall Chicken Invaders 3.x.

The solution is to bring up your registry. Click on Start, click on Run, type in regedit. Next click on My Computer in Regedit, then click on Edit along the top menu and select Find from the drop down. type in click.vnn.bz and click on Find Next. Delete the registry entries you find, you will find serveral so you will need to keep clicking on Find Next or F3 after deleting an entry. do this until you have removed all registry entries.
There are two registry entries in particular that is causing the problem and they are listed below, but go ahead and delete all registry entries you find that have the click.vnn.bz in it. 

HKEY_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix

HKEY_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\Prefixes

If you don't uninstall Chicken Invaders 3 before deleting the registry entries then everytime you play Chicken Invaders 3 it will re-modify these registry entries and you will have the problem all over again.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks techmage :smile:

The main advise is to stay away from malware introduced by "badware".


----------



## sherif_shaaban (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a more severe problem with my cousin's PC running Windows 98 and XP Professional. Removing the click.vnn.bz was easy with XP, but it isn't on Win98. Whenever I try to run an executable on Win98 - e.g., regedit, an IE opens with the address 'http://click.vnn.bz/[email protected]=c:\windows\regedit.exe'. this goes for all executables. I can't install anti-spyware or run any tools. Any solutions?


----------



## sherif_shaaban (Oct 17, 2008)

..and I tried to rename regedit.exe to regedit.com, only to find that .com files have the same problem..


----------

